# Strength D is worse than Strength 10?



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Strength 10 does Instant Death to T5 or lower.

Strength D only does (potentially) less than that.

Vs Infantry, which is better?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

But strenght D ignores cover and invulnerable saves as well as, well everything else... So tell me, which is superior 99,99% of the time?

I don't think I've ever said this before, but this thread is stupid.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

But in melee it potentially kills fewer enemies.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

mmh...wich part of "no saves allowed" do you not understand? Let's say that if you want to use a blast D weapon to remove a single model, you are doing it wrong. A massed infantry, tank squadron, fortification...everithing melt away in the face of a D blast. Shure, you are not going to ID big critters but you will deal them an average of 3 wounds to them. Also, i'm not aware of many T5 models that have more than 3 wounds. so who cares about ID if you just kill it by sheer number of wounds dealt. Moreover i'd say: and if you target something that has T6 or Eternal warrior? Seriously, try an escalation or apocalypse battle to understand why they are called GODS of War!

EDIT:


darklove said:


> But in melee it potentially kills fewer enemies.


 never forget that in melee massive models have three small blast of love with stampede attack... Anyhow, melee D weapons are not to be used Vs usual models, they are titan killers. I'd take a D weapon all the day, however, since a tyranid would laugh at my Str10, while it would quails at my D giant chainsaw of death.
Also, if you are using your superheavy with melee D weapon to attack infantry, you seriously need to improve your gaming skills  it would be the same as trying to kill a carnifex with lasguns.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

neferhet said:


> mmh...wich part of "no saves allowed" do you not understand? Let's say that if you want to use a blast D weapon to remove a single model, you are doing it wrong. A massed infantry, tank squadron, fortification...everithing melt away in the face of a D blast. Shure, you are not going to ID big critters but you will deal them an average of 3 wounds to them. Also, i'm not aware of many T5 models that have more than 3 wounds. so who cares about ID if you just kill it by sheer number of wounds dealt. Moreover i'd say: and if you target something that has T6 or Eternal warrior? Seriously, try an escalation or apocalypse battle to understand why they are called GODS of War!
> 
> EDIT: never forget that in melee massive models have three small blast of love with stampede attack... Anyhow, melee D weapons are not to be used Vs usual models, they are titan killers. I'd take a D weapon all the day, however, since a tyranid would laugh at my Str10, while it would quails at my D giant chainsaw of death.
> Also, if you are using your superheavy with melee D weapon to attack infantry, you seriously need to improve your gaming skills  it would be the same as trying to kill a carnifex with lasguns.


No need to be a prick about it. Which part of "no saves allowed" causes ID? Because I sure as hell don't understand that. What a nobbish response... Welcome to my block list.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

darklove said:


> But in melee it potentially kills fewer enemies.


True. This however, is a complete moot point since the chance of that happening, or being relevant, isn't all that likely. I'll take a raw statistical average over a slim chance of sometimes being better any day of the week.

Another point, both in and outside of CC, how many units in the game are T5 or less? Compare that to the amount of units with invulnerable saves. Then keep in mind that we haven't even begun discussing which type of units you are more likely to face on the table.

Again, the protocol is obvious: The D (not an euphemism) trumps 10.

Edit; If you need further arguments as to why Str. D is better, here's some anecdotal evidence (yes, I know):
In my LGG, we have houseruled Strenght D into a much less powerful version than GW's. It's still, IMO, much better. I am even contemplating nerfing it slightly more.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

darklove said:


> No need to be a prick about it. Which part of "no saves allowed" causes ID? Because I sure as hell don't understand that. What a nobbish response... Welcome to my block list.


Wow. I never received a "block" for an exhaustive answer. I guess you are oversensitive or something.
If the words "whic part of... do you don't understand" are so hurtful for you, i really don't care...have you at least read my whole statement?
"Which part of it did you don't understand?" I explained why ID is inferior to "ignore any save". 
Also...why I am even commenting on this thread??
hope your blocking thing goes well. bye


----------

